

If games are still "the new rock and roll", Is Flappy Bird Punk? - abrugsch
http://glenncorpes.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/if-games-are-still-new-rock-and-roll-is.html

======
al2o3cr
LOL @ using the Sex Pistols for the example. Google "Malcolm McClaren" if you
aren't sure why claiming them as "an alternative to manufactured pop shite" is
funny...

~~~
GlennX
Only if you believe the Great Rock And Roll Swindle version of events. Even if
McClaren was the cynical genius he intentionally portrays himself as, the
Pistols are only about half as manufactured as One Direction and many others.
Personally I reckon there was just a little cross promotion with Vivienne
Westwood's clothing and he played up his level of control in an attempt to
grab attention after Lydon left to form the vastly superior PIL.

